# 47 foot Hatteras only 10mph?



## Richz71 (Nov 5, 2015)

Got a 47 Hatteras and can only get it up to 10 mph and won't get up on plane. Engines only have 300 hrs so they say. Any ideas? Maybe propped wrong? Thanks


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

What engines? Perhaps the bottom is an oyster reef? Have you hauled out? Are you turning rated RPM?


----------



## Richz71 (Nov 5, 2015)

Just ran it today for the first time. Rpm does not work yet. I have the new part that will be installed this week. Guy I got it from said he hit a reef and bent the prop. Said he had it re worked and cost him 500. Boat is in the water so I have no way of seeing if they are good.


----------



## Cabollero (Jun 1, 2011)

Is this a new problem or a new boat. Was it surveyed then purchased or was this a sea trial. Check the bottom and running gear and verify max rpm at wot at stated above.


----------



## RobATX (Apr 5, 2011)

Hope you get it sorted out! Mind if I ask what you paid?


----------



## Richz71 (Nov 5, 2015)

Never had a boat this size. Do I need the trim tabs down to get on plane?


----------



## Richz71 (Nov 5, 2015)

New boat to me. No survey. It's a older boat and I know I'm going to spend a lot on the restoration.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

It's not the trim tabs, amigo. 

What engines? First thing, get the tachometer working. Impossible to troubleshoot without knowing what RPM you are turning.


----------



## Cabollero (Jun 1, 2011)

Man you jumped in with both feet. Buy a membership at Boatdiesel.com and search your engines to find rated rpm. I'd also take up drinking.


----------



## Richz71 (Nov 5, 2015)

Detroit


----------



## Richz71 (Nov 5, 2015)

Lol. I already got the drinking down. I'm not scared to rebuild the boat. I bought it knowing I may invest 50k or more


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

692's? 892's?


----------



## Cabollero (Jun 1, 2011)

Haul the boat for bottom paint and prop jobs. Don't even think about running it without working temp and oil pressure gauges as well as functioning tachs to assess engine function.


----------



## Richz71 (Nov 5, 2015)

Will do. I'm not familiar with with this kind of boat. I have always had center console boats with outboard motors. I'm dedicated to this project and I will learn a lot along the way. Thanks for not busting my balls! Haha


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

x2

1. Take the boat to Noe for bottom job. 
2. If props are dinged, take to Baumann. 
3. Fix tachometer. 
4. Replace all filters. 
5. With clean bottom, fixed props and tach, put it on the pins and record RPM. 

If she doesn't turn RPM, report back and we have about 1000 things to discuss. 

300 hours? Sounds like rebuilds. Ask for records! Who did it? And what did they do.


----------



## Cabollero (Jun 1, 2011)

Good luck, hope it works out. It will be a labor of love. Post some pics of the boat if you have any.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

An older 47' Hatteras has displacement hull, not a planing hull. If you are lucky this is the style hull you have. They are heavy beasts and one of the best boats for the GOM. Downside is the larger outboard boats these days can outrun a vessel like yours more than doubling the top speed and almost triple your most efficient cruise speed. When I was in my teens I fished on a 60's vintage 36' Hatteras and the way we made up for a 15 knot cruise speed was leave the dock around 3:00 in the morning. I hope you realize the maintenance cost is fixed at somewhere around $500-$700 per foot per year. I got this figure from a thread on THT not first hand experience so take it fwiw. If I had deep pockets I'd be torn between a Freeman Cat or a early 80's 42'-47' Hatteras. I love the look of the older battlewagons.


----------



## king_bullet (Mar 20, 2013)

Yep the possibilities are endless. imagine the bottom and wheels are a mess if bought for a steal was probably sitting with little attention. Learn how to shut those detroits down if they get away from you. Air and fuel. Let us know when you have some more info. Have fun.


----------



## Richz71 (Nov 5, 2015)

The boat is heavy hitter. Noe knows it inside and out. Talked to him today and said it was a solid boat. He did a bottom job 5 months ago on it.


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

Wait...... Bought a boat and didn't sea trial with owner to see how it would be from the get go? 

Just messing with you. Good luck with the rebuild. I am positive you will learn a lot with it.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Richz71 said:


> The boat is heavy hitter. Noe knows it inside and out. Talked to him today and said it was a solid boat. He did a bottom job 5 months ago on it.


That's good! However, unless it was run every week or two, it needs another bottom job. Keep us updated. Good luck.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

Richz71

There are 1000's of things that could cause only 10 kts. 

No survey, no haul out, etc.....

I truly wish you good luck. Keep us posted on this thread. I am interested in following this one.

Man .... you do have some stones!


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

Heavy Hitter has been around for years. I think it took a spill out of the travel lift one time. Not an eye whiteness, but heard from a good source. 

If you're thinking $50k is what you might spend... No, it is just the beginning of what you WILL spend. Detroit parts are getting harder and harder to find. 92's or 71's. Best of luck with the project. I had a Hatt, and loved it.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

Richz71 said:


> Lol. I already got the drinking down. I'm not scared to rebuild the boat. I bought it knowing I may invest 50k or more


Good luck with that you better get ready to times that by 3-5 50,000 grand don't go for on a boat like that!!!!!!!


----------



## RobATX (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah this is going to be a good thread. You're doing what most only dream of attempting. Please keep us updated with posts and pics. The guys on here will steer you true.

You're like Martin Short in Captain Ron!


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Water is warm enough for growth. Dirty wheels alone can cause that problem. Agree with all of suggestions. Don't go run it long like that...really loads up the engines..which is bad. Lots of guys on this board will be willing to help. In summer be prepared to hire a diver or clean run gear yourself underwater...barnacles grow quickly once water gets close to 80. I've had significant growth in as short as 2 weeks. Also don't forget to treat your diesel with a biocide, especially during summer or carry a bunch of extra filters. (or ideally both).


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Boats are a labor of love -- if you dont love them they are a labor-- I dont know the HH as I wasn't in freeport before 2-3 years ago -- but here is what I do know Inboard diesel boats are awesome, but not cheap-- buckle up-- could be nothing could be SOMETHING$$$$$-- it is what is is and at the end-- you will be writing a check-- thats a boat! I know I have 2.5 of them-- but no inboard Diesels-- YET!


----------



## Cabollero (Jun 1, 2011)

Take your budget then add 50%....Oh, then double it and then you're almost half way there. I don't like people who try to talk guys out of buying stuff but since you've already pulled the trigger we can bust your balls a bit.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

When you say older boat...8-71s? That will be a 17-18 knot cruise I'm guessing. 8-92s will be 20-22knots. Year of hull and model of motors will help people advise you. If 8V53s have no idea what to expect.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

Become a member to Sams Marine. They literally have EVERY hatteras part.


----------



## Richz71 (Nov 5, 2015)

Well. It's my dream boat. Even if I put 200k in it that will be fine with me. Not looking to flip it and know I won't get out what I put in but.......it will be a bad mo fo when it's done.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Im in, need pics? Congrats!!!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Congrats on a Gulf battle wagon. I'll be following this post for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benttwisted (Jun 10, 2015)

congrats on your purchase, that boat has been sitting for awhile over in Surfside across the intercoastal from Bridge harbor. very fast growth over there. def needs a trip to Noe. yes the other owner hit a reef, yes he pulled the wheel and sent it off. motors are 8/92's. the story about the travel lift incident is true. a great deal of time went into fixing correctly.NO I never owned it just been fishing out of there since the early 80's. I have a 37 Bertram with 6/92's and as the other guys have told you some parts are very scare. manifolds, oil pans, coolers. you can get injectors and cylinder kits all day long should you have to go there. good luck, stay focused and for CERTAIN don't venture out the jetties until you get it sorted out.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah that is a dreamboat, the Hatt. It should be able to squeeze out 22 MPH without pulling too much of a wake, about it's fastest hull speed without over-powering. I'd settle with 14 to 18 MPH. 

Something is going on with your motors and drive train if you only got 10 MPH. By the way, that's a fairly common complaint in the diesel offshore cruiser category - loss of full power. Dirty turbos? Need new Detroit M-1 injectors? Slipping tranny? Crappy fuel? Bad shaft bearings? Get an expert and you got some good names.

That's one hella swordfish, tuna, and marlin boat. I hope you take care or 'er.


----------



## benttwisted (Jun 10, 2015)

a little more, the original owner- doug Johnston and joe z( a well known Detroit mechanic in the area) rebuilt the engines not the guy who just sold the boat. I think that was about 3-4 years ago. doug sold the boat to a friend/customer who barely had a chance to use it before he took sick and died. the new owner of bridge harbor bought/traded the widow out of it then traded it to the guy you bought it from richz71 for a kenworth tractor/trailer set up. noe does know that boat better than anyone in Freeport aside from doug or ann Johnston ( Johnston sport fishing ).
keep us posted, will be glad to help anytime.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Just curious...was that Ann's Dream at one time? If so great boat with great history.


----------



## old boat driver (Aug 13, 2005)

*47 Hatt*

If the boat was Ann's Dream-it was sold to Capt.Jim Peachey .Gulf States Yatchs sold it.Was called Sweet Pea II.Its a 46 and the original engines were 8v71 ti. This was 1974 or 1975.Fished on it a lot when the Peaches owned it.


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

no. it was never anne's dream. need to know rated hp/rpm. compare that to actual rpm. with a clean bottom and light load in the ditch will be much faster than what you'll get loaded in the gulf. heavy boat, not made for speed, but comfort. if you want to make if fast, the hp and $ go up exponentially, along with fuel burn.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Better get a few cases of oil absorbing rags to keep in the engine room.

The bottom is probably very dirty, haul out, clean, repaint, pull the wheels and send them to baumans for repair. Replace cutlass bearings, repack stuffing boxes, replace through hulls as needed, new filters, fluids, gauges, check for exhaust leaks, check bilge pumps, switches, 
On, and on. 

Have fun!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Another piece of advice. Get a survey! I know a survey is usually a pre-purchase thing, but in this case a GOOD survey will give you a punch list to work on. Once you have the punch list, start checking off everything.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

Lot's of work ahead for sure, but I wish I had your problems. That's my dream boat from ever since I first started fishing offshore as a teen in the early 80's. The more of the work you can do and/or be a part of the better your experience will be in the years to come. Knowing where everything is sure helps when things go wrong 100 miles from shore.


----------



## liedtcr (May 28, 2013)

That boat is a 18 knot cruise all day long at 1900 rpms. 

You probably have 892's detroits with a lot of hours on them. Possibly 871's with a lot of hours on them. If 871's then you have a 15 knot cruise. Engines are probably due for a rebuild or better yet repower the boat if it is truly your dreamboat.

10 knots is due to a "dirty bottom". Meaning you have significant growth on shafts, props and bottom, growth will abosolutely kill performance. This kind of performance issue would not be unusual at all for a fouled bottom.

"IF" Noe actually did a bottom job on it 5 months ago and the bottom is clean, then you have engine issues. Simple as that.

MY money is on a bad bottom and the bottom job was not done 5 month ago.....NOE forgets things sometimes.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Pics?


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

That boat runs around 18 knots in the GOM at cruise, give or take. Bout three years ago, maybe four (time flies), they were fishing it semi-regularly. Ann's Dream and that boat would typically leave Bridge Harbor before us, and on calm days, we would pass them after clearing the jetties. On rough days, they would just keep trucking at around 18, while we battled the seas in their wake. 

My money is on a dirty bottom, clogged filters, and/or fuel. Hit it with biocide, let it sit for a day or 2, change the filters, run the fuel thru the filters, then change the filters again. Pro-tip: Buy the filters by the case.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Pics Please!


----------



## fishburger (Feb 4, 2005)

get a survey done. It will tell you everything that needs to be done to the boat. You can take the list and put priority on each item. Call John Bradford 361.782.1783. I would consider him one of the best marine surveyor in the state. He has done a few boats for me and is absolute spot on. He knows these boats inside and out.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Heck, get Joe Z involved. If you need his number pm me.


----------



## Richz71 (Nov 5, 2015)

Pic


----------



## Richz71 (Nov 5, 2015)

Pics


----------



## Richz71 (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks for all the information guys. It needs bottom job. I'll keep yall updated on progress. Thanks!


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow, too bad it's slow right now, but man that is a sweet ride! I'd fish her for SURE!

On the top speed, is it puffing out black smoke or does it just not go any faster? I only say because you can tell alot from what the engines are putting out. If it's 100 percent clean exhaust, and you are going 10 knots, check the fuel lines to make sure nothing is crimped and change fuel filters. A dirty bottom will have you puffing a little black smoke, maybe quite a bit. A clogged turbo or intercooler while have you puffing out huge clouds of black smoke, like the kind where you can see the smoke before you see the boat from a distance. That can also be a paper towel/trash bag/ other stuff in the turbo. I've had several times I'm cruising along and then the filter will fall off and you'll suck up a bag and then it's 10 knots and a black cloud.

Also, make sure both the exhausts are putting out the same amount of smoke. A huge black cloud out of one side could mean a problem with just one of the motors. Or at least un-even smoke. When one side looses a turbo, the other side gets overloaded, so they'll both smoke, but the one smoking more is probably the culprit. 

And why now just jump over the side with a mask and check the bottom. If you can't do it, pay one of the younger guys around the marina 20 bucks to jump in and see what the bottom looks like.

Good luck, nice ride!


----------



## popeye_iv (Oct 29, 2015)

It looks like you are over at Kirby's? If so, just run down Oyster Creek to the ICW and you will have that bottom scraped off in no time....


----------



## Richz71 (Nov 5, 2015)

My boat is a 6 ft draft and never turned mud going in. Need to know the water way a bit to get in clean but thanks for the **** coment .....


----------



## popeye_iv (Oct 29, 2015)

I came through there about a month ago... I churned up some oysters in one spot and almost beached it in another. A bit of a pucker factor for me to say the least.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

popeye_iv said:


> I came through there about a month ago... I churned up some oysters in one spot and almost beached it in another. A bit of a pucker factor for me to say the least.


That's strange. I was up at Noe's last month and had no issues. I think you zigged when you should have zagged.


----------



## popeye_iv (Oct 29, 2015)

Chase This! said:


> That's strange. I was up at Noe's last month and had no issues. I think you zigged when you should have zagged.


You got that right..

I was trying to make some room for a Bertram coming the other way and I started turning up some oysters.... Scared the **** out of me... I thought I threw a shaft.

Then later on I tried to dodge a crab pot and she stopped dead. I put one motor in revers and turned it off, backed up, and went the other way.

After that I figured out if I watch the incoming tide current, I can see where its ripping more, so that must be the deep spot.

First time through there.... Lesson learned.


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

Always slow and careful through the creek, if possible high tide also. I always got on the radio before we used to head out of Kirby letting all know that we were on out way out or visa versa. 

If you ever need an extra hand let me know. I am a firm believer that a third hand or an eleventh finger can make the difference between a 30min job and a 3hr job. My father and I have rebuilt and refit many a boat. 

Have a great day and congrats on your new boat. You will get it dialed in just how you want it!

-Eric


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

Call Chris at Land and Sea and tell him you would like him to install some Recon QSM 11's in your boat. Then you will have one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Whaler 285 (Jul 22, 2011)

Talmbout said:


> Call Chris at Land and Sea and tell him you would like him to install some Recon QSM 11's in your boat. Then you will have one less thing to worry about.


That's what I should have done!


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

Cabollero said:


> Man you jumped in with both feet. Buy a membership at Boatdiesel.com and search your engines to find rated rpm. I'd also take up drinking.




Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richz71 (Nov 5, 2015)

Update. The 50k is gone and the boat still looks the same on top. Maybe looking at another 80k to finish. What did I do! Aahhhh! But she runs out at 20 knots now! I'm going to get divorced!


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Heavy hitter said:


> Update. The 50k is gone and the boat still looks the same on top. Maybe looking at another 80k to finish. What did I do! Aahhhh! But she runs out at 20 knots now! I'm going to get divorced!


Haha that's awesome!!! I guess it's safe to say your pretty invested at this point, might as well stick with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

That's Doug Johnston's old wagon, sister boat to Anne''s Dream. Interesting people those two.


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Category5 said:


> That's Doug Johnston's old wagon, sister boat to Anne''s Dream. Interesting people those two.


Yep. Had some fun trips on the Heavy Hitter and Anne's Dream.


----------



## graynor (Jun 6, 2006)

*Old Hat*

Actually the boat is a 46 Ft. Has turbo 871 Max rpm is about 2350 
I was a captain on one just like it for quite a few years. Took one across the Gulf of Mexico to Cozumel 5 times. It's a hell of a seaworthy boat. It's sister is Ann's Dream. The Heavy Hitter knows how to fish. I had 4000 hours on the engines on the Christine before be had to overhaul them. Average causing speed was 19 knots. Also the boat has a plaining hull not a displacement hull. Holds about 750 gallons of fuel.

Its a great boat . Good luck and enjoy the retrofit.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

More pics


----------

